# Flocked Head Protection



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

Any good products for covering bigfoot flocked heads while in transport. I have about four dozen. I usually take all heads off but the feeders. I wish bigfoot made the same "twist and turn style head" for the feeders. Anyway I want to find a product that will save my flocking. Also I need one dozen shells to complete my spread. Go with FFD or just flocked heads? I am going to go with a stackable brand to save room.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

we dont' do anything to protect em, worst case, buy a flockin kit for 25 bucks and to touch up, the kits go a lonnnng ways... plus, i garantee any head sock will end up costing way more than that to protect them, and do a "fair" at best job at protecting them

about the shells, I have the oversized, non ffd's, and don't have a problem killing anything... they look really nice, and they stack very well... only thing I don't like is the heads take up a bag of their own, but it's still less than like 4 full bodies for sure


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I use old tiube socks....


----------



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

Are the GHG replacement bigfoot heads just as good as the ones you can order off the Bigfoot website? I'm not too impressed with some of the stuff I've been reading about the Avery FFD goose decoys.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You can get a 12 pack of black tube socks at Walmart for $4.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm sure I'll get blasted again for saying something bad about the almighty Avery decoys, but I had poor luck with the replacement flocked heads made by Avery for Bigfoots. I have now thrown away over half that I bought a couple of seasons ago. The feeders crack up the back seam and the originals crack on the twist on portion. And yes, I do have many Avery products that I like, just not these.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Avery decoys & heads are not even close to the quality of BF, HC, Dakotas, or Smiths. I know because I too fell for the "you can buy 6 Averys with flocked heads for the price of 3-4 of the other guy's" marketing ploy. Now a few years down the road, it's painfully clear that I would have been money a head to buy the higher quality stuff. I'm in the process of correcting that mistake.

BTW, I once bought some replacement heads from them. I called down and talked to a Customer Service guy directly so they would get it right and to make sure I could get them in time for the 07' season (this was 2 months before opening day). The heads arrived *8 MONTHS LATER*, and were the *WRONG ONES *for my decoys...

Keep an eye on eBay, if you want to score some Avery shell feeder heads cheap...

Like BJN, I'll give Avery credit for some of their stuff. They make/sell good blind bags, slings, and guncases, and decent blinds, but I will never again waste money on any of their decoys...


----------



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I think you've answered my questions.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

black socks from walmart...


----------

